# The Hornet's Nest



## ReubenB (Apr 2, 2014)

_




THE HORNET'S NEST, which will be hitting theaters nationally May 23rd. The Hornet's Nest is a groundbreaking and immersive feature film, using unprecedented real footage to tell the story of an elite group of U.S. troops sent on a dangerous mission deep inside one of Afghanistan's most hostile valleys. The film culminates with what was planned as a single day strike turning into nine intense days of harrowing combat against an invisible, hostile enemy in the country's complex terrain where no foreign troops have ever dared to go before. Two embedded journalists, a father and son, bravely followed the troops through the fiercest and most blood-soaked battlegrounds of the conflict. What resulted is an intensely raw feature film experience that will give audiences a deeply emotional and authentic view of the heroism at the center of this gripping story.
_​Official Website


----------



## CDG (Apr 2, 2014)

At least one JTAC from my ASOS was a part of this op.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 2, 2014)

I'll be checking this one out.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Sep 19, 2014)

I watched this film today and was disappointed in it.  I felt like the Mike Boettcher was trying to leave his "legacy" and did a disservice to those Marines and Soldiers that took him in.  

The film had a ton of potential but it missed it's mark.  Sebastian Junger did it right with Restrepo and Korengal.  Mike Boettcher injected himself way too much into a story that shouldn't have involved him.

RIP to those that were lost in OP Strong Eagle 3, and solid work to those that were involved.  What a rough 9 days...


----------

